# Safest and fastest cart reseller in US



## alepman90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hello guys,
I used to be a Realhotstuff coustomer for years and i think they stopped dealing 
with Carts what's the best alternative to buy GW and in US


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 26, 2016)

alepman90 said:


> Hello guys,
> I used to be a Realhotstuff coustomer for years and i think they stopped dealing
> with Carts what's the best alternative to buy GW and in US


Normally I would say peachds but for some reason they stopped taking direct orders so I would go for modchipcentral and if that's no good for you try modchipsdirect.


----------



## alepman90 (Jan 26, 2016)

Probably Modchip central, I checked Direct and they are asking for 25$ shipping(5bd) seems it's from Asia or something
hope RHS still in business they located in NJ and i used to receive my shipment within 2days.


----------



## imyy09 (Jan 27, 2016)

just ordered from 3DSSKY.com yesterday, everything looks ok, ship from California


----------



## alepman90 (Jan 27, 2016)

imyy09 said:


> just ordered from 3DSSKY.com yesterday, everything looks ok, ship from California


I ordered from Modchip central earlier


----------



## imyy09 (Jan 27, 2016)

alepman90 said:


> I ordered from Modchip central earlier


you cost US$25.00 shipping fee?


----------



## alepman90 (Jan 27, 2016)

imyy09 said:


> you cost US$25.00 shipping fee?


that's Modchipdirect,Modchip Central is regular USPS pricing


----------



## imyy09 (Jan 27, 2016)

it shows out of stock, has your parcel shipped out ? 
my parcel from 3DSSKY.com already shipped out yesterday


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jan 27, 2016)

lol accounts like that only make the site look bad


----------

